# Planning a trip Labor Day weekend to St Augustine.



## deerhunter75 (Jun 29, 2016)

Any suggestions on things to do and places to eat at. We will be staying at the KOA in St Augustine.


Thanks 
Deerhunter75


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 29, 2016)

Eat at Columbia restaurant.  Make a reservation and be prepared for a big check.  The food is really really good so it's worth it.  If you don't call ahead the line is out the door.  My sister in law lives there and it's always part of the visit.


----------



## snuffy (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello neighbor.
Just got back from there yesterday. Some good eating.
Saltwater Cowboys ( be sure to get the crawfish appetizer)
Harry's
Creek Side

I am sure their are plenty more but these are my favorite's.

Hope you have a great time.
My girlfriend is from Hampton. She and her family are still their. Will be until Saturday.


----------



## scott stokes (Jul 18, 2016)

We were there few weeks ago.
Oasis good breakfast and lunch
Seafood Cowboys 
The reef at north beach and aunt Kay's I think that was name its behind north beach campground 
Ice cream you got to go to cone heads


----------



## BillK (Jul 25, 2016)

o'steens for really good seafood at a value.  Small place on A1A about a mile south of the fort.


----------



## 1982ace (Jul 31, 2016)

Creekside dinery 
Caps on the water(Vilano on a1a)


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2016)

The old city and fort are pretty cool tourist traps. There's a lot of history there. Americas oldest city. I'd be doing some kind of fishing if I was going. Have fun it's a great town. The alligator farm is another good trap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2016)

BillK said:


> o'steens for really good seafood at a value.  Small place on A1A about a mile south of the fort.



X2 on O'Steens!


----------



## snuffy (Sep 8, 2016)

Did you go?
Eat anywhere good?


----------

